# holes drilled in back bumper



## hereford7730 (Mar 11, 2004)

about a mounth ago i went drag racing and i saw alot of guys had holes drilled in there back bumpers...thay said it was for less drag,,,i was thinking of doing it to mine...has any 1 heard of this or done it?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I have 2 holes in my rear bumper from where the previus owner got tapped from the back by another car, and the bolts holding on their front plate went through .


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Do you honestly think that you get that much out of it?
Do Funnycar dragsters have holes drilled in thier rear bodies?

It's not going to do anything but chop up your rear bumper. 
If your that desperate to get an extra .01/sec off your 1/4 mile then I'd sugguest trying a new hobby. You'll get more time off your 1/4 by getting a short ram intake.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

id cut out the spare wheel tub before i cut into my unpainted E bumper....i think that and the gas tank, etc cause more drag


----------



## hereford7730 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah i figured that too....but i was just curious cus alot of guys had that


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

dont think it goes well for street/dailydrivers.. and yess its been done to b13s b'4 and doesnt look too hot .


----------

